#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Compartilhamento de Postes - PE

## Vmendes

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tenho um pequeno provedor no interior de pernambuco, todo cabeado e estou colhendo informações para no mais tardar início do ano de 2018 inciar o processo de formalização do mesmo, SCM e Postes.

Quanto as informações sobre a licença SCM já esclareci a maioria das minha dúvidas lendo outros tópicos sobre o assunto.

A questão que me motivou a abertura desse tópico é sobre a Celpe, Companhia Elétrica de Pernambuco, gostaria de informações quanto ao preço unitário dos postes, quantidade mínima de postes a serem compartilhados e se permite a utilização de cabos UTP.

Desde já agradeço a quem puder contribuir.

----------


## Vmendes

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tenho um pequeno provedor no interior de pernambuco, todo cabeado e estou colhendo informações para no mais tardar início do ano de 2018 inciar o processo de formalização do mesmo, SCM e Postes.

Quanto as informações sobre a licença SCM já esclareci a maioria das minha dúvidas lendo outros tópicos sobre o assunto.

A questão que me motivou a abertura desse tópico é sobre a Celpe, Companhia Elétrica de Pernambuco, gostaria de informações quanto ao preço unitário dos postes, quantidade mínima de postes a serem compartilhados e se permite a utilização de cabos UTP.

Estava lendo a respeito das novas regras da Anatel para provedores de até 5000 cliente e se não compreendi errado, estes podem solicitar o compartilhamento de postes sem a outorga, confere? Segue abaixo o trecho que remete a questão.




> Acesso à infraestrutura de postes:
> O registro no sistema eletrônico da Agência é suficiente para garantir o acesso dos prestadores
> Dispensados de Autorização à infraestrutura das concessionárias de energia, uma vez que a
> Resolução Conjunta ANATEL/ANEEL/ANP nº 01/99 estabelece em seu art. 2º que têm direito
> ao compartilhamento “prestadores de serviços de telecomunicações de interesse coletivo”,
> conforme segue:
> “Art. 2º As diretrizes dispostas neste Regulamento aplicam-se ao compartilhamento
> de infra-estrutura associada ao objeto da outorga expedida pelo Poder Concedente,
> entre os seguintes agentes:
> ...


Desde já agradeço a quem puder contribuir.

----------


## psgvaz

Olá Vmendes tenho esse mesma dúvida, tenho provedor em igarassu, não posso te ajudar nisso porém minha licença já está saindo, qualquer coisa podemos trocar idéias do nosso estado, pois cada concessionária tem suas regras .

----------


## Vmendes

Muito bom, 

Qualquer novidade/informação te mando mensagem.

Já que está um passo a minha frente, se puder compartilhar teus gastos fixos mensais com:

Contador
Impostos
Taxas
Responsável técinco

Ficarei grato.

----------


## psgvaz

Me add no zap 81 999102691, a licença vai sair esse mês, a partir de mês que vêm vamos ter que emitir nota 21/22 e mandar todo faturamento mensal.

----------


## Jadiel

Também fiquei em dúvida com relação a nova resolução da Anatel e o compartilhamento de poste.

----------


## InsideProjetos

Olá, Vmendes! Olá, pessoal!

Trabalhamos com Pós-Outorga e Compartilhamento de Infraestrutura com Concessionárias de Energia há 6 anos e posso te ajudar bastante com essas informações que você buscou.

Se ainda pudermos te ajudar, me chama no número (81) 997679236.

Grande abraço!

----------

